# 2012 Olympic Equestrian TV Schedule?



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what channels are available in your area but here (Ontario) Bold airs all Olympic horse events. When it gets closer they will list times for events but everything's live so you have to work with the different time zones.

I'm sure this day and age it will be online live.


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

Spruce Meadows Calendar 
This has all the dates for spruce meadows for the season 



squekers998 said:


> I can't really find any where when the events will be. Does anyone know?


----------

